# Two beautiful buns may need a new home



## thegooch69 (May 23, 2009)

As sad as this is, I may have to find a new home for my two rabbits. As much as I want to keep them, I've just become too busy to give them the attention they deserve and I don't think it's fair to neglect them. They deserve better then that.








Reeses (female) and Roxy (male) were recently bonded not too long ago. I've had them both for almost two years now; I got them when they were only a few months old. I had them both spayed and neutered by a established rabbit vet in Long Island. They are both extremely well tempered and very friendly. Reeses is the kind of rabbit you can pick right up and hold. Roxy doesn't enjoy to be picked up that much, but will play with you if you approach him. 

They have been indoor rabbits all their lives, *and must continue to stay so!! *They are both properly litter trained. I've only used Yesterday News litter. They both have been on a very healthy diet of Oxbow timothy hay and 1/4 cup of Oxbow Bunny Basic T pellets a day. 

If I do ultimately decide to let my buns go, I will only let them go to a responsible, mature, well educated (about rabbit care) person. I'm going to be strict about only considering those who have (or had) rabbits. They are currently kept in a very large NIC cage and I can provide all the panels and connectors if you would like, along with all of their toys and a healthy supply of Oxbow hay, pellets, and a bag of litter to get you going. 

The rabbits are located in Shelton, CT. I much prefer the rabbits be picked up locally, but I can meet someone within a 50 miles range. Again, I'm still thinking about this but I'm pretty sure I'll let them go to a more loving family if I can find the perfect match. 

Best way to inquire is to simply reply back to this thread. Please state a brief history about your rabbit caring past, where you are located, what are your intended living arrangements for the rabbits and if you are a serious rabbit lover or simply getting a family pet for your children. Even though I require previous rabbit owners, please consider this list before you make a commitment to adopt my buns! http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14544&forum_id=7

Thanks to everyone that looks!


----------



## pla725 (May 23, 2009)

I know sometimes when I get so busy I feel like I neglect my seven rabbits. But they seem happy. I do make time to feed them and check on them for any problems. The only issue I seem to have is not giving them enough time out to run.


----------



## thegooch69 (May 23, 2009)

I always feed and clean their litterboxes, etc. It's just I don't have the time to let them out of their pen and run around. It's unfortunate. Also, the terms of my new lease don't allow me to have rabbits so I'm sort of pushing my luck having them here! Finding them a new home is the best for them.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 23, 2009)

I can help transport if anything.


----------



## thegooch69 (May 23, 2009)

Okay thanks! If I can't find anyone here to adopt within a month or so, I may bring them to Cotton Tail Rabbit Rescue. Hopefully though they will be able to skip that whole part and find a new home


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2009)

*thegooch69 wrote: *


> Okay thanks! If I can't find anyone here to adopt within a month or so, I may bring them to Cotton Tail Rabbit Rescue. Hopefully though they will be able to skip that whole part and find a new home


Have you spoken to them? Sometimes they won't take private surrenders.


----------



## thegooch69 (May 25, 2009)

Yes, I e-mailed them and they didn't have any room they said. The next closest one in CT is 3 Bunnies Rescue so I may have to ask them soon but I don't know if they are a non-kill shelter. If they're not a non-kill shelter, I won't even consider them!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2009)

*thegooch69 wrote: *


> Yes, I e-mailed them and they didn't have any room they said. The next closest one in CT is 3 Bunnies Rescue so I may have to ask them soon but I don't know if they are a non-kill shelter. If they are, I won't even consider them!



I foster for 3Bunnies, we not a shelter just a group of foster homes. Actually very active with them. The only time a bun is pts is if we have no choice.If I recall we don't have room right now. We had a few bunnies returned from people losing houses and having to move away. Also took in a few medical cases.


----------



## thegooch69 (May 25, 2009)

Okay thanks for informing me. I'm going to do my best to find them a home privately. Hopefully, I won't have to find a rescue to bring them to.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2009)

I would still contact them if need be. Things change all the time. I know sometimes we have directed people in the direction of rabbits outside of our fosters if someone is looking for something specific that we don't have. It doesn't hurt for them to know about your guys.

More pictures would help too.


----------



## thegooch69 (May 25, 2009)

Will do. I'll take a bunch of pictures tonight or tomorrow. 

When you said 3Bunnies only put rabbits to sleep "when they have no choice", what do you mean exactly? What constitutes as having no choice? If they are too ill or if they've been at the foster for so long? Just curious.


----------



## angelh (May 25, 2009)

I hope the best for your adorable bunnies


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2009)

*thegooch69 wrote: *


> Will do. I'll take a bunch of pictures tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> When you said 3Bunnies only put rabbits to sleep "when they have no choice", what do you mean exactly? What constitutes as having no choice? If they are too ill or if they've been at the foster for so long? Just curious.



Ill (has to be untreatable or rabbit in pain or danger to other rabbits) or severe aggression (which in the aggression case they come to me first. I have yet to not break through with those buns. :coolness:Not lost one yet.).

We have had buns up to 3 years before be adopted. They have homes until they find there permanent homes.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 25, 2009)

You can ask the rescues to list the rabbits on Petfinder for you. We will do that for people.


----------



## thegooch69 (Sep 1, 2009)

These rabbits need a home still and quickly. I am moving in a few months and I can't take them with me.


----------

